# Cycling



## musky hunter (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi, i am going to buy a 55 gal starters kit. I will add another filter to it. Maybe a Emp 400 or ac300. It has a heater and everything. Do P tanks need a Air Pump?

Design:
I am going to add black pebbles/gravel on the bottom. left side of tank will be large bowlder and plants. Right will have pots and large objects. Driftwood in the center.

It will house 4 1/2" Red Bellies.

Question: What kind of cycling do i need to do. What kind of fish, what do i need to put into the tank? Do i need to put in some type of solution?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Toss in a few dozen feeders and wait. You can use bio-spira, i have heard it works...depends on if your in a hurry or not.

:moved to water chem:


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I would just add in the feeders and wait about 3-4 weeks, you could use the Bio-Spira, but I think it is pretty expensive too


----------



## Samuel (Jul 18, 2003)

just like I told you, 20 danios







. You won't be able to find biospira here in Toronto







.


----------



## ShySymon (Jun 13, 2003)

I just checked Bio-Spira for my GFs tank. 1oz treats 30 gallons of water and that 1oz package costs around $12.00 US. They had a 3oz package as well for around $17.00 or $18.00. Pricey, but I have heard it works great.

~ShySymon


----------

